# My New 330i - Photoshoot - 56K BEWARE



## bmwexecutive (Mar 22, 2006)

Finally found a cool spot down by the water to take some pics. These aren't as good as some of the other member's shots on here are but I think they're pretty cool. Some of the pictures make my car look black, but low and behold it's Sparkling Graphite. 

If you wish to use any of these pictures for something, please ask me first.


----------



## willpooted (May 11, 2005)

Great photos! What kind of camera are you using?


----------



## sandtrapppp (Dec 24, 2002)

:thumbup: awsome pictures


----------



## bmwexecutive (Mar 22, 2006)

willpooted said:


> Great photos! What kind of camera are you using?


It's a point and shoot.  Sony DSC-N1 8.1 Megapixle

Imagine what I can do with my Nikon D70 DSLR. :rofl:


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

What's that on the side window - a *tiny hair* stuck under the tint??? :yikes: :yikes:

:stickpoke j/k Really nice pictures!!


----------



## dtkw (Sep 1, 2003)

Good pictures, nice car too.


----------



## bmwexecutive (Mar 22, 2006)

machmeter said:


> What's that on the side window - a *tiny hair* stuck under the tint??? :yikes: :yikes:


No. That's something called 'reflection."


----------



## willpooted (May 11, 2005)

bmwexecutive said:


> No. That's something called 'reflection."


I think he's alluding to your other thread concerning troubles with your tint job.

Two and a half more hours of sitting in front of the computer left.


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

Okay. Got it. :angel: I didn't really see anything.


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

willpooted said:


> I think he's alluding to your other thread concerning troubles with your tint job.
> 
> Two and a half more hours of sitting in front of the computer left.


"She" was. Thanks.


----------



## Vornado (Feb 20, 2006)

NICE pics. You have some photography talent! :thumbup:


----------



## ubp (May 19, 2005)

If u were in Atlanta we could try to shoot some pics together man. I'm waiting of rredelivery to shoot some pics with my canon eos 30d


----------



## PotatoAddict (Nov 23, 2005)

Do you work for BMW? Great pics. I'm in love all over again.


----------



## ckm1515 (Feb 10, 2006)

bmwexecutive said:


> Finally found a cool spot down by the water to take some pics. These aren't as good as some of the other member's shots on here are but I think they're pretty cool. Some of the pictures make my car look black, but low and behold it's Sparkling Graphite.
> 
> If you wish to use any of these pictures for something, please ask me first.


Nice pix but why would I want to use them and why should I ask? They are on the internet and they are not copyright protected. Is it really a big deal if someone uses them?


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Your wheels are scratched.


.


----------



## AComp (Aug 30, 2003)

machmeter said:


> What's that on the side window - a *tiny hair* stuck under the tint??? :yikes: :yikes:
> 
> :stickpoke j/k Really nice pictures!!


Hey, I thought it was funny! :thumbup: :angel:


----------



## MechElement (Apr 21, 2006)

machmeter said:


> What's that on the side window - a *tiny hair* stuck under the tint??? :yikes: :yikes:


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

They are nice pics. I like the SG color. :thumbup:


----------



## 330soon2b (May 30, 2004)

You need a clear bra or your hood will be a mess before long.


----------



## khausler (Jul 13, 2004)

ckm1515 said:


> They are on the internet and they are not copyright protected. Is it really a big deal if someone uses them?


Actually, they are copyrighted. He took the pictures, and he has the copyright the second he took the picture. They may not be registered, but they are copyrighted automatically. Now, if he wants to enforce the copyright...

Nice pictures, by the way.


----------



## DallasBimmer (Aug 23, 2005)

Cool Pix dude!


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

> You need a clear bra or your hood will be a mess before long.


funny you should say that. When I saw the pic of his roundel on the hood I thought "damn, no way i could post a picture like that of my car or you'd all laugh at my rock chips"


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

machmeter said:


> "She" was. Thanks.


Nice one - but jokes aside - you do have a water mark on the top of your grille :tsk:


----------



## armoredsaint (Apr 16, 2006)

nice pix!!!


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Very nice pictures. :wow: :thumbup: 

Is your car sporting the "new" tint?:dunno:


----------



## javelina1 (Apr 1, 2006)

looking good bro! Nice pictures. Did you ever get your HO squared away?


----------



## adamlaz (Dec 6, 2005)

khausler said:


> Actually, they are copyrighted. He took the pictures, and he has the copyright the second he took the picture. They may not be registered, but they are copyrighted automatically. Now, if he wants to enforce the copyright...


I beg to differ... as soon as he posted them online without a registered (c), they became free game. However he did say to ask him for permission; that is where it becomes shady. :dunno: 
Also, check TOS of bimmerfest. I've got a feeling somewhere it says any pics posted become property of them... especially if they used the standard writings from 'vBulletin' :eeps:

I really doubt any of us on here want to 'steal' his pictures, claim them as our own, and publish them...:thumbup:


----------



## RufusTMilo (Mar 10, 2006)

*who cares*

Common law property rights are distinguished from, but as enforceable as, statutory intellectual property law. The absence of a (C) is of no legal import.

Yes, I am an attorney, and no, I don't understand why anyone who posts pictures on this board would care if another person uses them without permission. They're nice, but who does this guy think he is, Ansel Adams?


----------



## cary328is (May 23, 2006)

These photos are great! I'm gonna use one of them as my background for my work PC


----------



## bmwexecutive (Mar 22, 2006)

LDV330i said:


> Very nice pictures. :wow: :thumbup:
> 
> Is your car sporting the "new" tint?:dunno:


No, not yet. The guy who installed it says he will take it off and give me a refund sometime next week and then I've got to drive to Orlando to get the other guy to install it. Pain in the freaken ass.


----------



## bechego (Feb 1, 2006)

*Clear bra for Sparkling Graphite?*



330soon2b said:


> You need a clear bra or your hood will be a mess before long.


Hey, 330soon2b:
I am also getting SG and now I am concerned with rock chips. What is this clear bra you mentioned. Do you, or anyone else, have any information/recommendation about this :dunno:

I appreciate it :thumbup:


----------



## DallasBimmer (Aug 23, 2005)

http://www.clearbra.net/home2.html


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

Has anyone tried to apply clearbra on their front winshield?? is it even possible?


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

willpooted said:


> Great photos! What kind of camera are you using?


I wonder if people used to ask da Vinci "great painting, what kind of brushes did you use?"

j/k, but in reality the user is far more important than the camera.


----------



## westwest888 (Jun 12, 2005)

Did you take those pictures in Clearwater, FL?


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

westwest888 said:


> Did you take those pictures in Clearwater, FL?


I was going to ask the same question, I lived in Tampa Bay for many years but could not identify the location.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Yeah, that's the new Clearwater Bridge, the one that they had to rebuild because the first time they built it collapsed or something.


----------



## HGilmore (Oct 27, 2005)

bmwexecutive said:


> Finally found a cool spot down by the water to take some pics. These aren't as good as some of the other member's shots on here are but I think they're pretty cool. Some of the pictures make my car look black, but low and behold it's Sparkling Graphite.
> 
> If you wish to use any of these pictures for something, please ask me first.


Wow, the guy that did your clearBra must have been wasted. :rofl: Just josh'n!

Great car and pics too. Enjoy.:thumbup:


----------



## westwest888 (Jun 12, 2005)

BmW745On19's said:


> Yeah, that's the new Clearwater Bridge, the one that they had to rebuild because the first time they built it collapsed or something.


All those bridges down there were broken. Pinellas County is a dump.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

westwest888 said:


> All those bridges down there were broken. Pinellas County is a dump.


Yep, *Penneyless* County is a dump, I wouldn't live there unless I was on the water.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

westwest888 said:


> All those bridges down there were broken. Pinellas County is a dump.


All the draw bridges have been replaced slowly. I remember when (that was quite a few years ago) there were drawbridges at the north end of the Skyway, north of the toll booths. Hard to believe that you had to stop on an Interstate for a draw bridge. :tsk:

The replacement bridge on the Pinellas Bayway to enter St. Pete Beach caused an uproar with residents there because it would be so high that it would ruin their "view" across Boca Ciega Bay. IIRC the same issue about views came up in Clearwater/Clearwater Beach when the new fixed bridge was proposed.

Living in St. Pete is not too bad. I lived there 7 years. :yikes:


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Very nice pics! I was actually in that area last weekend, it's gorgeous! Island Way Grill is actually a pretty good place to eat not too far from there!


----------



## bmw378 (Nov 4, 2005)

Nice pics man!!! you have white indicator lamps or is a photography trick?


----------



## westwest888 (Jun 12, 2005)

LDV330i said:


> Living in St. Pete is not too bad. I lived there 7 years. :yikes:


There was a bar we loved going to over there. Green Iguana or something like that. Oh man that made work at client site then next morning really fun.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

bmwexecutive said:


> It's a point and shoot.  Sony DSC-N1 8.1 Megapixle
> 
> Imagine what I can do with my Nikon D70 DSLR. :rofl:


You can get lost very easily with the D70s.


----------

